

What do you guys think of my website YouYap.com - youyap
http://www.youyap.com

======
brion
Everyone is asking "what is this?" after they visit your site which should
give you direction to next steps. As some appreciated the minimal design, give
your new visitors a little more direction and hand holding. Note, Google
always provides a video for every new product to explain in full detail.

www.youyap.com and youyap.com point to different results of your site.

------
Hexstream
Upmodding stuff like this should burn karma.

------
SwellJoe
New URL suggestion: YouSpam.com

Oops...already taken. Oh, well...guess you'll need to do something about the
spam.

------
gojomo
Needs an 'about' page. And a 'mark all as spam' button.

------
melvinram
Seriously? Seriously?

------
missenlinx
Spam page so far ;) Need some sort of modding on it. This will get out of
control very easily.

------
ajbatac
do not hover your mouse on the "OH SNAP" link. it will go to rick roll!! WTF?!

------
j0ncc
I reported a few links as spam without even knowing what i was doing. It
really should be more clear.

The little "play" style button is confusing.

------
adammichaelc
What the heck is it?

------
axod
So it's like reddit/digg but without the voting?

------
feverishaaron
link list?

------
daniel-cussen
Love the minimalism.

------
bkmrkr
what is this?

